# Vote for Rockets Power Dancers



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

NBA Dance Team Bracket


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Girl in bottom right >>>>>>>>>>>> All the others...




IMO of course.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

WhoRocks said:


> Girl in bottom right >>>>>>>>>>>> All the others...


Agree


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Her face is shaped weird! She does have pretty eyes though.

Edit: Her name is Vanessa.. look at the pics on the powerdancers page and you can see the odd shape of her head.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> Her face is shaped weird! She does have pretty eyes though.
> 
> Edit: Her name is Vanessa.. look at the pics on the powerdancers page and you can see the odd shape of her head.





















I agree, to tell the truth, I am not impressed with neither one of the Rockets Dance Team, but they sure know how to play with men fantasies.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I voted Rockets but I have some regrets.

The front picture looks amazing for the Rockets but I am a sucker for beautiful women in sky blue. 
They look awesome. Like WOW
Nuggets Have a geezer.........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

oh my god on the school girl picture and the girl laying down on the floor.

Shes been bad and needs to go to my room...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> oh my god on the school girl picture and the girl laying down on the floor.
> 
> Shes been bad and needs to go to my room...


Didn't you know someone from the RPD?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Didn't you know someone from the RPD?


Yeah 3 years ago, and I also know one of the Texans Cheerleaders. The Texans cheerleader went to school with me and the RPD was my friends ex. The RPD, she isn't dancing for them anymore though.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

RPD reached the finals. Maybe they will win it all.

Vote here


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:drool: 

I still voted for the Rockets Dancers though.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> :drool:
> 
> I still voted for the Rockets Dancers though.


LOL ditto 

But lets be honest the Heat deserve to win.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Miami's team is just fierce - luckily for Houston I'm too lazy to click on the link and vote.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I also voted for Houston

But damn the 2 heat girls on the left and center won the the little competition by themselves


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

center bottom


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Miami won. Can't argue with that. The Miami Heat Dancers are hot.


----------

